# Ritchey Barrel Adjusters for my 595?



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Here they are:

http://ritcheylogic.com/web/Ritchey...ates/eproducts_single.aspx?id=18776&live=true

I am surprised that these are not common on frames without the traditional barrel adjusters. Seems like the ideal solution for on the fly dérailleur adjusting. I mean, how do you even adjust the front dérailleur (except with a "third hand")?

Cheers!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*FD adjustment...*

I'm not thrilled with the idea of no adjusters, but adjusting the FD is not difficult. Before clamping the shift cable, set the low limit screw, then the high limit screw by moving the lever arm by hand. Turn the low limit screw in about 1/2 turn, then pull the cable tight and clamp it down. Turn the low limit screw back where it was and there should be close to the proper tension. I've been setting up my 585 this way for the last 3 years and the adjustment holds for most of the season.


----------

